
Microsoft Edge Chromium-Based Edition Leaked - gjsman-1000
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/24/18279566/microsoft-edge-chromium-browser-download-leak
======
judge2020
I'm wondering how something like this gets leaked. It's not desirable but I
don't see it being that big of a thing to leak by a developer. Maybe it was an
exposed CI server? The Verge's Tom Warren got hacked?

~~~
kyriakos
Or intentional, Microsoft testing the waters.

